# BUYERS BEWARE ORIENT MAKO CAL. 46943



## sammy700 (Jan 31, 2014)

JUST A NOTE TO ALL YOU ORIENT LOVERS.
I HAVE HAD A PROBLEM WITH THE DAY WHEEL (PLASTIC WHEEL ) THAT PUSHES THE DATE. 
2 TIMES IN 2 YEARS, NO ABUSE OR MISUSE JUST USED THE WATCH IN REGULAR ROTATION.
BUYERS OF ORIENT RAY, MAKO AND ALL THOSE WATCHES USING CAL 46943 BEWARE.
THERE SEEMS TO BE A PROBLEM IN THE PLASTIC WHEEL.
WHEN I SENT A NOTE TO ORIENT USA THEY SAID THEY DON'T HAVE PARTS FOR IT. BUT THEY SAY THEY WILL TRY TO FIND THE PARTS BUT IT MAY TAKE A WHILE. THE FIRST TIME I HAD TO PAY A WATCH MAKER TO FIX IT BECAUSE THEY DID WERE NOT ABLE TO GET ME THE PARTS.
I TOLD THEM I NEED PARTS SINCE THIS IS THE SECOND TIME I HAD THE PROBLEM. THE DAY GETS STUCK AND CANNOT BE MOVED BECAUSE THE PLASTIC WHEEL THAT PUSHES THE DAY JUST BREAKS SOMETHING IN THERE.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

sammy700 said:


> JUST A NOTE TO ALL YOU ORIENT LOVERS.
> I HAVE HAD A PROBLEM WITH THE DAY WHEEL (PLASTIC WHEEL ) THAT PUSHES THE DATE.
> 2 TIMES IN 2 YEARS, NO ABUSE OR MISUSE JUST USED THE WATCH IN REGULAR ROTATION.
> BUYERS OF ORIENT RAY, MAKO AND ALL THOSE WATCHES USING CAL 46943 BEWARE.
> ...


Same for newer Seiko movements too.. Never change the date between 8pm and 3am or thereabouts.. I now have the habit of changing the date at midday.. it is in the user manual..


----------



## sammy700 (Jan 31, 2014)

What watch did u have the problem with.

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen (Jan 6, 2014)

Ha thats tricky since that is the time most of my purchases get my attention when they have arrived  After work and dinner I get to spend time with my new friends... however, it is indeed in the manual but after the part where they tell you how to change it.


----------



## TimeWanderer (Aug 1, 2012)

The 46943 movement has been around nearly forever, one of the great workhorses, very reliable and proven. I really don't think there is anything wrong with the movement model. Only misuse or poor quality control could cause your problem.


----------



## Jack19 (Nov 8, 2009)

If you want to set the date during the forbidden hours, set the time, by moving the hands, and you'll be fine.


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

Thread title seems rather excessive/inflammatory...

'BEWARE OMEGA! THEIR CRYSTALS BREAK WHEN DROPPED ONTO ROCKS!'

Sigh...


----------



## cagouillard (Jan 12, 2014)

Dimman said:


> Thread title seems rather excessive/inflammatory...
> 
> 'BEWARE OMEGA! THEIR CRYSTALS BREAK WHEN DROPPED ONTO ROCKS!'
> 
> Sigh...


+1 - I have that movement and it has been amazingly accurate even when abused by wearing whilst running, riding a bicycle, and a motocycle............

It may be the one out of thousands that has an issue.

Finally - All caps?!? Siiighh.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Jack19 said:


> If you want to set the date during the forbidden hours, set the time, by moving the hands, and you'll be fine.


This is how I deal with this situation, just to be sure.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

sammy700 said:


> What watch did u have the problem with.
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


I haven't had a problem because I followed the instructions.. It is well documented advice when setting date on watches with quick set feature..


----------



## Angelis (Feb 12, 2006)

The world knows that Orient's most famous Cal. 46943 is Orient's great workhorse, and its money-maker. Sometimes we won't admit that we messed around with the watch and blame the company/movement/q/c. If you follow the instructions on when to set the day/date...there's really never an issue. And if the OP truly experienced this experience with his Orient then I'm truly sorry---that sucks!:-| AND, I'm truly surprised.:-(

Let me go on the record and say to you all that the Orient Cal. 46943 movement is *legendary*, and can take on some of the world's way more expensive and prestigious movements.

_*I love Orient! *_


----------



## sammy700 (Jan 31, 2014)

TimeWanderer said:


> The 46943 movement has been around nearly forever, one of the great workhorses, very reliable and proven. I really don't think there is anything wrong with the movement model. Only misuse or poor quality control could cause your problem.


The issue at hand is a bad watch that has gone bad twice, and since I have in the watch business for 30 years, I know how a watch needs to be treated.
It is a defect in the plastic wheels that change the day.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

sammy700 said:


> The issue at hand is a bad watch that has gone bad twice, and since I have in the watch business for 30 years, I know how a watch needs to be treated.
> It is a defect in the plastic wheels that change the day.


No, it is not a defect in the plastic wheels used.. They are also used by other watch manufacturers including Seiko.. The instructions are quite clear about using the quickset function for day and date, warning that damage will occur if changed during the times around midnight that have been stated..

It is possible that you happen to have a faulty watch, but as stated by others here, this movement has been around for a long time now and is a proven performer.. by the way, who did you buy the watch from.. is it possible that the watch has been operated by someone else before you received it..


----------



## tjokao (Jan 30, 2020)

Jack19 said:


> If you want to set the date during the forbidden hours, set the time, by moving the hands, and you'll be fine.


That is great information!! I recently purchased a Mako XL Model FEM 75002DW in February of 2021 and love the aesthetics of this watch. I had read nothing but good things regarding the movement and at it's price point ($119.00), I had to purchase the watch. I will be cautious when utilizing the Day adjustment.


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

tjokao said:


> That is great information!! I recently purchased a Mako XL Model FEM 75002DW in February of 2021 and love the aesthetics of this watch. I had read nothing but good things regarding the movement and at it's price point ($119.00), I had to purchase the watch. I will be cautious when utilizing the Day adjustment.


Welcome to WUS!
Grats on new watch, and btw there is nothing wrong with Orient movement that I am aware of.. do enjoy it.

Just to be clear, don't set either day or date between the hours listed.

Tbh, I have made this mistake myself and still need to fix a watch I have. 
(I am man, Not always smart man..as I did not read instructions first obviously😉)


----------



## tjokao (Jan 30, 2020)

Crankshaft said:


> Welcome to WUS!
> Grats on new watch, and btw there is nothing wrong with Orient movement that I am aware of.. do enjoy it.
> 
> Just to be clear, don't set either day or date between the hours listed.
> ...


Thanks you! I love the deep blue dial. I was a member over a yr ago and am glad to be back. Although I'm still navigating my way around the new forums. It seems to be exponentially more compartmented.


----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

I have 2 Tritons and after a while I never bother to change the date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

